# Citalopram hypersexuality side-effect



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

This is embarrassing... but I started citalopram last week, and I think it has increased my libido and sex drive, and some other things. I get an erection very easily and suddenly compared to before. This is quite unwanted. Anyway I can offset these side effects? =/


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Side effects say that it decreases the drive


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Weird, so I suppose it must be an atypical side-effect?


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I would talk to your doctor. That might mean your blood pressure has increased.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

LainToWired said:


> This is embarrassing... but I started citalopram last week, and I think it has increased my libido and sex drive, and some other things. I get an erection very easily and suddenly compared to before. This is quite unwanted. Anyway I can offset these side effects? =/


Lexapro (which is the active isomer of citalopram) had the same effect on me. I'm not complaining. The only thing that you should worry about is if you get prolonged erection (e.g. priapism). There are case reports of it occurring but I think it's extremely rare and it's possible that something else caused it. Sometimes, I think the increased sex drive for me is my lower anxiety? But I'm not sure. Maybe that is what is happening to you also.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

You only just started taking it. The side effects may well be all over the place for a few weeks.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I was taking Citalopram and it did the complete opposite and took away my sex drive.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

i had huge increase in libido as well...but it will settle down in a few weeks, you are only experiencing startup side effects.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha talk too me im the idiot that went too the emergency room my crouch was in so much pain for having too many hard on's i thought i broken it.... i was on ritlin as well.... cipralex makes it harder too get off and that frustrating sometime's for you but not the girl but then leaves her disappointed cause you never got off after giving her like a gazillion orgasm, cipralex numb's the feeling at first it feel's it increase libido from being happier but for me the last few time's i had this happen it goes away after a week just after starting up.... that something that increase dopamine and small amount of cipralex you might find the right balence maybe cipralex may cause lower blood pressure because it can decrease anxiety but it can also cause insomina which increase blood pressure it's a damn if you do and damn if you don't scenario so you gotta find the right balence


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

Citalopram or Celexa has a warning out about causing a heart irregularity so you better check this out.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

you just started takeing it, its not that not uncommon. give it a couple weeks and you will have zero sex drive and inability or extreme difficulty haveing an orgasm to look forward too woohoo!


----------



## aerose28 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Increased sex drive on co-citalopram*

I started taking co-citalopram two months ago and my sex drive is increased tenfold. I feel like I have an addiction. I find I am drinking and smoking more than usual too. I am female and I had a decent sex drive. But now I love sex so much I go out of my way to get in risky situations to have it. I never orgasmed with a partner but I always enjoyed sex. My sexual orientation is even impacted. I would keep it this way and be happy but I don't have a stable partner. I don't want to rush into a relationship just for sex. Any advice?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

This happened to me too, after I started taking citalopram I started masturbating a lot more often.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Ditto, at first I was basically manic and had a huge libido but this gave way eventually to numbed emotions and inability to finish


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I took this back in 2009, the first 4 weeks was hell but I couldn't tell if it was all the anxiety and panic attacks I was having 24/7 or the medication, probably all of the above. This actually worked for me back then (wish i never came off of it). It also increased my sex drive . It also oddly enough somehow increased my alcohol tolerance for some reason. I was sooooo happy when it kicked in, I was so strapped by the stress that I had not really ate in a few weeks, I wanted to eat the entire contents of the frig when I got home that day. I think I had dropped from 115 to probably 100lbs that month. 


Avoid caffeine, sugar...and I know it can cause heart burn in the beginning as well.


----------



## UKguy (Sep 30, 2013)

aerose28 said:


> I started taking co-citalopram two months ago and my sex drive is increased tenfold. I feel like I have an addiction. I find I am drinking and smoking more than usual too. I am female and I had a decent sex drive. But now I love sex so much I go out of my way to get in risky situations to have it. I never orgasmed with a partner but I always enjoyed sex. My sexual orientation is even impacted. I would keep it this way and be happy but I don't have a stable partner. I don't want to rush into a relationship just for sex. Any advice?


Could be hypomanic... Do you have increased confidence and energy levels as well?


----------

